# bell turbo stick question ?



## Achilles1600 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi bell's turbo stick is taking alot of the bandwith...if i got the 32 gb micro stick would that save me money.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm sorry... but your question doesnt make any sense.


Also, dont make two threads over the same issue.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Mar 11, 2010)

well im saying since my download limit is 5gb... that if i got a 32gb micro stick would that count as my dowload lmit ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

Achilles1600 said:


> well im saying since my download limit is 5gb... that if i got a 32gb micro stick would that count as my dowload lmit ?



what do you mean by a 32GB micro stick?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 11, 2010)

Bell Mobile.  He has to be talking about plans.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Mar 11, 2010)

well my turbo stick has a micro sd card slot for up to 32 giga bytes if i add that would that increase my download limit


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

Achilles1600 said:


> well my turbo stick has a micro sd card slot for up to 32 giga bytes if i add that would that increase my download limit



no. that would merely add storage to it.





95Viper said:


> Bell Mobile.  He has to be talking about plans.



That would be the easy assumption. As his reply indicated, he was thinking that adding local storage would somehow increase his download plan.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Mar 11, 2010)

is there any plans that are better then bell offfers with free evenings and weekends.?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

Achilles1600 said:


> is there any plans that are better then bell offfers with free evenings and weekends.?



you havent even said what country you're in.


I can assume its not australia since i have no idea who bell mobile is, so i'll refrain from commenting on wireless plans.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 11, 2010)

If you are in the states, shop around, the Bell Mobile plans look a little steep.
I think you could get plans from Sprint, T-Mobile, Verizon, or others at a better cost, and some will sell a (so-called- read the fine print) unlimited plans. Heck, you can get mobile voice and data plans with a free phone and just tether it.

Edit, might be Canada. I belive it is Bell Mobile of Canada.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Mar 11, 2010)

ok i live in canada and my only choices are rogers telus and bell


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 11, 2010)

i"m


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 11, 2010)

After a quick look they are all priced about the same and all capped at 5GB.  No competition there.
Unless someone knows of some promotions, I think they got you by the nads.
Sorry.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow... I think this takes my "Thread of the Week" award...


----------

